# 2006 Fuji TEAM Geometries ?



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

I have a 2006 FUJI TEAM and want to start looking for another bike but since I last asked FUJI or what was left of their website, I haven't thought much else about it. Anyway I have another bike in mind but don't have the first cluse about my FUJI TEAM geometry. It's a 58cm I think but that's all I know. The place I bought it from a few years back pointed me towards FUJI. So does anyone have the frame geometries for the 2006 FUJI road bikes? 
Oh, great bike for my recreational rides but I'm ready for something else, or at least, additional.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

When I tried to reach FUJI, some time ago, I got some third party that said they had no clue where this kind of information could be found and that they were having some funding issues with the FUJI road bike side of the website. Anyone have actual FUJI US contacts that may be able to help me locate the frame geometry for the 2006 FUJI TEAM CF frame I have?


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Found this,
http://web.archive.org/web/20070208231843/fujibikes.com/2006/road.asp
http://web.archive.org/web/20060311161204/www.fujibikes.com/2006/geometry.asp?id=118


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Much gracias!

Mine has a slightly sloping top tube. It slopes down from the head tube to the seat tube. Is there a name for this style of frame? These are more comfortable to me than the flat or the ones that slope down from ST to HT.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

De nada.



Steve-a-Reno said:


> Mine has a slightly sloping top tube. It slopes down from the head tube to the seat tube. Is there a name for this style of frame?


A compact frame. Usually talking about a slope that is greater than a couple of degrees.


----------

